# Room Temps?



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I am looking into a wall & door in my basement to create a room down there. I would like to move my cockatiels down there also.

First, it's not a dingy creepy basement. It's got 6 ft ceilings, and my chinchillas already live down there. We also have a little sitting area down there too that we are trying to make my husbands "man cave".

There are two windows too, and one would be inside of the small room i want to make. It opens also, and has a secure wire mesh screen on it, so there would be no escape, or intruders.

The room has NEVER been less than 57 degrees F. I've also never seen the room get more than 65 degrees F. So the basement stays very consistent through the year.

Currently we hare having 15+mph winds, and 20-32 degree temps at night, but the room still stays exactly 57 degrees.

So what are your guys' opinions on this? I would like to move them down there in a few months, after I get a wall up, and I'd like to build a small flight down in that are too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Too me i think its too cold for them which is why i have a heater and it turns off when it reaches that temps so its always warm in mine 66f-69 during night and i have it up to 75f during day. It does get really cold and i cant stand the cold anyways


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

The ideal temperature of cockatiels is 65-80 F. I would recommend having a heater down there, however since cockatiels are such hardy birds, they can definitely survive in the temperatures you say are in your basement. It may not be the most comfortable temperature for them, but they can still enjoy themselves.

Besides that, it seems like a great idea. As long as they will get the same amount of human company down there, I say go for it.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I currently try and keep the room about 65. And I can always put a lamp on the cage, or put a small space heater down there.

Again, this isn't happening right now, but hoping in the next 2 months I can get a wall up.

One reason for this is because it's nice having all the critters in one spot. The other reason, and the largest... my husband and I are ready to take the next step. I'm not pregnant right now, but have a really bad case of baby blues. lol. The room that the birds are currently in will become a nursery. Of course, this is an undetermined time away, but i'd still like to get the little room in the basement built. Just wondering where I should keep the room at. The chinchillas are a consideration, as they don't like high temps.


----------



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

My roommates and I have 2 chinchillas and a cockatiel. We have the chinchillas in one room and the cockatiel in another, with the room temperatures at a happy medium (we have central air, so we can't set thermostats to different temperatures). We usually keep the temperature around 60-65 degrees, with Chuckie (the cockatiel) further away from the windows and with a blanket surrounding the cage to keep in the heat. We also let Chuckie fly around to get his body temperature up a little bit.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

57 degrees should be fine for them. Cockatiels acclimate to the environmental temps fairly easy, and it it stays at a constant temp most of the year they will be fine. My tiels are outdoors year round and are acclimated to temp changes from the low 30's to 110 degrees.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

srtiels said:


> My tiels are outdoors year round and are acclimated to temp changes from the low 30's to 110 degrees.


Holy cow. Where do you live?


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I keep the house at 70-74 for Woodstock. I did not know they would do all right at such low temps. I just figured he needs it warm.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

RitzieAnn said:


> Holy cow. Where do you live?


 --------------------------

I live in South Florida... Cockatiels are very heat and cold tolerant.


----------

